
Show HN: GreatCircleMap – Map flight paths and compute distances between airports - yogaboll
http://www.greatcirclemap.com/
======
perilunar
What a great tool! Bookmarked for future use.

Check out these paths from Wellington, NZ to various cities in Spain &
Portugal:

[http://www.greatcirclemap.com/globe?routes=%20WLG-
BCN%2C%20W...](http://www.greatcirclemap.com/globe?routes=%20WLG-BCN%2C%20WLG-
LIS%2C%20WLG-GIB%2C%20WLG-MAD%2C%20WLG-BIO%2C%20WLG-OPO%2C%20WLG-LCG%2C%20WLG-
LEN)

~~~
schemathings
Looks great in satellite view

------
bradknowles
Nice! Thank you very much for this link!

